# Fishing Little Lagoon?



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Will be staying at a condo with a fishing pier on The Little Lagoon during Memorial week. How to catch some fish??? I'll be out there all the time... Any suggestions? A newfer from Nebraska... Thanks...


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

If the pier has lights that shine into the water, then at night try working a silver2 1/2 inch or maybe even4 inch fin-s minnow (http://www.lunkercity.com/ff.html)with a 1/16 ounce jig head.....or try freelining a live shrimp or alewive. If you're lucky, you may run into some speckled trout. Use light gear, 6lb line. Try targeting the areas where the light fades into darkness.


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Is it Gulf Shores Surf and Raquet Club? 

Go buy live shrimp as bait. Don't waste money on squid, frozen shrimp, or anything else. Go out about 10pm or when other guest have gone in (walking on the peir will spook the fish). Use a #4 hook and maybe 10# test with no weight. stand as far back from the light as possilbe (ues the other peir if Gulf Shore S&R) throw under or around the light and you will catch fish. You will catch Trout and Redfish. Legal trout is 14 inches with limit of 10 and Red's are 16 to 26 slot max of 3 one can be oversized. 

Day fishing. There is a small bridge near where you will be staying if on Little Lagoon. There is good waid fishing 100 yards into the lagoon from the bridge. The deepest spot in the lagoon is in that area (12ft) that usually has a good number of trout and flounder. 

Also in the daytime, walk across the street and use the live shrimp from the beach. Use same small hook and 2oz wieghtl. Cast as far as you can. I've caught Redfish, trout, Pompano, and small sharks on that beach. 

Have fun and spend a lot of money. Ourpolitians arerunning out of tax money to waste.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

We catch them on small jigs and gulps at night also, but like Jighead said, *<U>be quiet</U>*. I go barefoot to walk out on the dock. Any noise - ANY - will spook specks, especially in that shallow water. And use light line.


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

How about wade fishing in the lagoon? At night...during the day...


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

wading.... stay near the pass. Search this forum for Little Lagoon information and you'll find a lot of threads on the resident gators. I'm just messing with you. As long as you stay near the pass the chance of seeing one is very very low. On the extreme east and west ends of the lagoon they are pretty common.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've waded it during the day, but gators and bull sharks both feed at night... Not that I've ever heard of Bull Sharks in the Lagoon, but there's always a first. The lights concentrate specks at docks and I'd be happy with that. 

Like Jighead said the gators are mostly on the east and west ends but I saw an 8-footer (est.)heading west up near Moe's at sunset one day - that's on the north shore where the city is putting in a ramp and about halfway between the east end and the inlet. At the rate he was going he would have been across fromthe inlet by dark.


----------

